
Snatchbot Disrupts the Market with Free Automated Speech Recognition - snatchbot
https://www.jpost.com/Special-Content/SnatchBot-disrupts-the-market-with-free-automated-speech-recognition-569422
======
nmstoker
What an unfortunate name! SnatchBot will likely have unwanted associations and
they clearly didn't do much background research.

As for the article, it's written in a very pompous wordy way (especially given
their over confidence in English), it feels like a poor marketing attempt.

